# bearing press / arbor press



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

I've always just called them "adaptors". A socket the correct size usually works well.

Mandrel and die perhaps?


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

yup...sockets work great. Fashion a pusher that sits in the socket so you dont push on the socket opening. Just use scrap bar stock.


----------

